# Red Oak w/trunk damage



## ghtrees (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a customer here in FL that just bought a home in up state N.Y. and has a problem with a tree in his yard. He has a 30"DBH red oak that has a wound (looks old) that is from the ground up to about 5 ft about 12" wide. There are no targets in the area so not worried about failure (back of yard underbrush and leaf litter in root zone), no sign of mushrooms or other fungi or large amounts of insects. He has no idea how this happened, and he thinks it is 10+ yrs old (the wound). He says the tree appears to be in good health judging by the full crown. He wants to know if there is anything he could do to help the tree. If this tree were here I'd tell him to do nothing and go on with life. 

Being that this is a tree I don't see here in FL and I am not up on the potential tree pathogens in the north east what would be the recommendation from a certified arborist? Any fert suggestions, he wants to do somthing nice for this tree. Would painting the wound provide any benefit?

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## ATH (Mar 20, 2009)

tell him to do nothing and go on with life


----------



## Ed Roland (Mar 21, 2009)

Pictures, man, pictures.


----------

